# Clueless



## darthawk (Dec 31, 2015)

I have inherited a late 70's early 80's N scale RR. I would like to set up a layout. What kind of controller should I use? Would the older track be compatible with newer track ? I am sure there will be more questions. Thanks for any advice and help


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw this before and I thought someone might have answered you by now.

All you need is a DC power supply.
How big is the RR?

I don't really know about the track mating together.

I have a small N layout and have 2 cheap old transformers running each line, one for the inside and one for the outside. They work but are El cheapo's.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Need more info*



darthawk said:


> I have inherited a late 70's early 80's N scale RR. I would like to set up a layout. What kind of controller should I use? Would the older track be compatible with newer track ? I am sure there will be more questions. Thanks for any advice and help


darthawk;

In order to advise you, we need more information about what you have. What type of track? ie. nickle silver( rails are silver color but won't stick to a magnet.) OR steel, (they do stick to a magnet.) What brand of track and locomotive/s?(usually stamped on the bottom).
Best of al would be photos showing the track, locos, cars, power pack(if any). In the section on "forum rules", you will find directions for posting digital photos to the forum. If you look at a current post by ronthepirate; called N gauge woes, you will see a good example of such photos.

Traction Fan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> I saw this before and I thought someone might have answered you by now.
> 
> All you need is a DC power supply.
> *How big is the RR?*
> ...


That big? :dunno:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you want to stay with DC you could just go with a budget controller allied to your layout size. Converting N locos to DCC from that era is a major job. If the track is in good condition you could use it but to be assured of 100% reliability you should really buy new to save yourself a lot of heartache. There are compatibility issues between brands and rail profiles. Talking of profiles you will need to use code 80 track which has a higher cross section rail to cope with the coarser wheel standards of the 70's.


----------



## darthawk (Dec 31, 2015)

I will post pictures of the locomotives when I get them back. I am having them serviced.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

How big is the layout?

Any cheap HO or N scale transformer should work.

Getting locos serviced is a GREAT idea!

Track undoubtedly needs cleaned. Cut a 1" x 1" piece of pegboard. Lay it rough side down on the track and push it around the track with your finger, with moderate pressure on the track. You will see the results on your pegboard. It may take several passes.

Ask more questions as needed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

grashley said:


> How big is the layout?


I guess he prefers to keep that a secret?
I asked twice and was ignored.:dunno:
I think the second time I asked I made it large enough so it would not be missed?hwell:


----------

